
Working with 3rd Party APIs in Node/Express - abby_cohen_221
https://www.turbo360.co/tutorial/api-demo
======
dimensions45
Pretty good intro to node/express, a bit slow but definitely a good pace if
you are programming along (as opposed to videos where they build something in
~10 minutes with no mistakes / go lightning fast etc.).

~~~
abby_cohen_221
yeah, it was easy to follow along. I was one of the attendees of the workshop.

